# Pot deseed machine??



## normanknowles

Does anyone know of a machine to take out seeds??  Lots of seeds.
We  do it the old fashion way.  Very drunk, stoned, and way to slow.
Food processor.  Not bad.  Still a lot of labor separating seeds.
Small chopper.  slow.
Some one come up with how to find something like a gold or ore shaker.
Must be something.     

HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Pot Belly

Yes I do............

Get very very stoned, drink lots of coffee, get all your buds in front of you, lots of containers, and start deseeding away until you are done............I want to see those arms and fingers a blur...

 By the time you are halfway through, you will be one pot desseding machine.


----------



## Mutt

I take a mirror or peice of cardboard. I lay the weed out and tap the bottom with the tray at an agle and the majority roll to the bottom while the bud stays at the top. You will still have seeds in the bud, but a majority will be out feaster...from there its picking em out till your ready to scream.


----------



## DLtoker

Just get a grinder.  Everything is nice and small after using that so seeds are "easy" to pick out and then you can roll joint after joint! :smoke1:


----------



## purpleperp

i'm with DLtoker on that one. You can buy grinders at most tobacco or head shops, and they range in a variety of style and prices. They expensive metal ones are really nice, but i had a $5 wooden one that worked perfectly fine.


----------



## naturalhi

Mutt said:
			
		

> I take a mirror or peice of cardboard. I lay the weed out and tap the bottom with the tray at an agle and the majority roll to the bottom while the bud stays at the top. You will still have seeds in the bud, but a majority will be out feaster...from there its picking em out till your ready to scream.



To get the rest of the seeds use a credit card or other stiff card stock, drag the mix down toward the bottom, then push forward lifting the card just a bit and watch the seeds roll to the bottom of tray:>)


----------



## Mutt

Hey NaturalHi long time bro..Glad to see ya still hangin about.


----------



## Stoney Bud

normanknowles said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a machine to take out seeds?? Lots of seeds.


 
I harvested 20 ounces and haven't found a seed yet...

Whatchu buying man? I remember the old days of swag Mexican weed that for every oz you bought, half the oz was seeds and stems...

But that oz was only 10 bucks...

Ahhhhh, the good ole days.

I like my stuff WAY better. hehe


----------



## PurpleSkunk

naturalhi said:
			
		

> To get the rest of the seeds use a credit card or other stiff card stock, drag the mix down toward the bottom, then push forward lifting the card just a bit and watch the seeds roll to the bottom of tray:>)


this would be the best old fashion way. PS


----------

